# Bentley's - first birthday



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well the big boy had his first birthday today. What a year. He has been a lot of fun. He is such a big boy and loves to go everywhere with me. We went to Lowes last week and managed to water the ferns in the garden section. One year does not mean he is not still a puppy. Still growing into my big block head. This is how we do big in Virginia (96 lbs & 25.5 inch). He spent the morning in vet with new hot spots. I am well over these. Going to settle in for ice cream tonight. Love him so much.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bentley. What a handsome one year old. He has a very nice blocky head. Does he get some ice cream tonight? Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bentley! Too bad we live on separate coasts--I am sure Max would like to meet you!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday, Bentley! Too bad we live on separate coasts--I am sure Max would like to meet you!


Yea, that would be great. I have seen where you swim Max and I am envious. Us big boys will just have to be content with the way things are for now. To my BFF-Max.


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bentley. You sure are a beautiful boy.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bentley!! Wish you were closer we could celebrate together. Our pups will be 1 on the 28th. Your a beauty. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley !!!
Hope mama gets you a BIG doggie cake for your birthday.
Enjoy your day !


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy First Birthday, Bentley. You sure have grown into a gorgeous young dog. Ear scritches and belly rubs to you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a stunner you are Bentley!!
HAPPY birthday 

Hope those hot spots heal super quickly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Bentley.

You're a handsome boy, hope those nasty hot spots heal up quickly for you.


----------

